# Wire2Fish and Buck Knives Giveaway!



## fender66 (Jan 19, 2015)

Another GREAT giveaway from our friends and TinBoats sponsor, *Wired2Fish*, along with Buck Knives.

Buck Knives has been in the cutlery business since 1902 building knives and accessories for outdoors people. They are now actively engaged in fishing too and have developed numerous products that anglers are raving about. Fillet knives, pocket knives, sharpeners and some of the best angler scissors on the planet called Splizzors.
Splizzors combines super sharp braid scissors, bottle opener, 2 sets of crimpers and a sheath plus an extra set of edges so they last a lifetime. Built with a "Forever Warranty".
Buck Knives and Wired2Fish want to give you a chance to win a pair of Splizzors. Retail value of $90.00. Four winners.

https://wired2fish.scout.com/story/1502846-buck-knives-splizzors-giveaway?s=537


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2015)

This looks like an awesome tool. You know the name Buck, they have been around since the stone ages. Get in on this one! I want a TinBoats member to win at least one of the four they are giving away! :beer:


----------



## fender66 (Jan 27, 2015)

I agree....I want one even if I don't win it.


----------



## DuraCraft (Jan 27, 2015)

Well, I'm in, with two chances: slim and none.


----------

